# Easy kid craft ideas?



## Teisha (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm tending my sisters kids for a week while their parents are out of town. What are some fun craft ideas I can do with them?


----------



## Cloud (Jan 10, 2007)

I've found that kids generally prefer to sort of do their own thing rather than having a structured project. When I tend my nieces I gather up a box full of odds and ends including spools of thread, popsicle sticks, fabric scraps, pipe cleaners, construction paper, etc. I sit them down at the table with scissors, markers, paint and glue and let them make whatever they want. It usually ends up being more creative than anything I could come up with anyway.


----------

